# 

## obrzydliwy

Pozwoliłem sobie założyć taki wątek, choć sam takowej instalacji jeszcze nie posiadam. Jednak mocno ją rozważam.
Czy są na forum ludzie, którzy w jakiś sposób są rozczarowani instalacją fotowoltaiczną i żałują swojej inwestycji ? Ciężko znaleźć negatywne opinie, a nie wierze że takich nie ma. Myślę że wielu osobom taki temat mógłby pomóc w podjęciu decyzji.

----------


## pawelek321

Nie wiem jak można być rozczarowanym?
Przecież każdy świadomie podejmował decyzje o instalacji.
Chyba nikt nikogo nie zmuszał do fotowoltaiki?
Wadliwy falownik czy panel może się zdarzyć, więc nie warto sugerować się jedynie ceną instalacji.
Czasami lepiej trochę dołożyć niż później w razie problemów szukać wiatru w polu.
Mój instalator mieszka niecałe 4km ode mnie i śpię spokojnie.
W reklamach hasło "prąd za darmo" brzmi fajnie, ale montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej to nic innego jak opłata za prąd z góry.
Po jakimś tam okresie (o ile vatowiecki nic nie  wymyśli) prąd będzie naprawdę za darmo  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Mój instalator mieszka niecałe 4km ode mnie i śpię spokojnie.


A co w takiej sytuacji? Być zadowolonym, chociaż zamiast produkować z maksymalną mocą falownik się odstawia?

----------


## pawelek321

Zbyt wysokie napięcie to niestety problem. Po zainstalowaniu u mnie było ponad 253V i po zgłoszeniu pge obniżyło o bodajże 7V. Jak narazie na transformator są 2 instalacje. 
Ważne, żeby falownik miał spory zakres pracy. Kaco z tego co pamiętam może pracować w zakresie 190- 270V. Trzeba tylko wejść w ustawienia i zmienić zakres.

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież to 
a) nielegalne
b) niebezpieczne dla urządzeń domowych

----------


## pawelek321

Wiem, że to nielegalne i niebezpieczne. Po obniżeniu napięcia przez pge więcej jak 250V jeszcze nie widziałem.
Wcześniej widziałem max 257,4V i żadne sprzęty się nie uszkodziły.
Jakbym wtedy ustawił falownik np na max 256V zamiast 253V to byłoby mniej restartów i większa produkcja przez te kilka dni  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Pozwoliłem sobie założyć taki wątek, choć sam takowej instalacji jeszcze nie posiadam. Jednak mocno ją rozważam.
> Czy są na forum ludzie, którzy w jakiś sposób są rozczarowani instalacją fotowoltaiczną i żałują swojej inwestycji ? Ciężko znaleźć negatywne opinie, a nie wierze że takich nie ma. Myślę że wielu osobom taki temat mógłby pomóc w podjęciu decyzji.


Myślę, że niezadowoleni z fotowoltaiki mogą być ci, którzy zwiedzeni niską ceną zdecydowali się wybrać jedną z firm wykonawczych, które wyszły jak grzyby po deszczu po sukcesie programu Mój Prąd. Decydując się na fotowoltaikę warto postawić na firmę wykonawczą, która na rynku jest już jakiś czas i może przedstawić referencje, ma własny magazyn i najlepiej własne ekipy montażowe. To też daje większą pewność, że taka firma nie zniknie nagle z rynku, a w razie usterki inwestor nie zostanie na lodzie i z trudnościa wyegzekwowania gwarancji

----------


## Smakor

Mało firm ma swoje ekipy ponieważ kilka firm wyspecjalizowało się w montażu "na zlecenie", najczęściej posiłkując się pracownikami zza wschodniej granicy. I to wcale nie musi oznaczać, że są "gorsze". U mnie taka montowała. Nie obyło się bez "przypilnowania" i kilku "uwag" - ale to już standard dla mnie. Przez cały okres budowy i rozbudowy domu miałem tylko dwie ekipy, które zrobiły wszystko od A do Z i nie było się do czego przyczepić, a jedyne co robiłem to się przyglądałem. Reszta zrobiła jak należy, po moich uwagach, albo sobie poszła odmeldowana bo np. nie podobały się jej moje uwagi. Ale mam to w nosie. Jak robią u mnie to ma być dokładnie tak jak ja to widzę a nie "zawsze tak robimy i jest dobrze, a Pan wymyśla"... Przy PV akurat nie ma za dużo rzeczy, na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę, to dość prosta operacja ogólnie.
Wracając do głównego pytania jak ktoś wydał 25-50 tys i jest niezadowolony to gratuluję beztroski... Jedyne co można zrobić źle moim zdaniem to źle wyskalować instalacje - ale to głównie moim zdaniem za małe instalacje, bo za duża - zakładając rozsądny margines błędu - i tak się sprawdzi. Natomiast montowanie PV obliczonego "na teraz" dla mnie mija się z celem. Musi być lekko przewymiarowana, gdyż nasze potrzeby prądowe zwykle rosną a nie maleją...

----------


## marcinbbb

Znam bardzo wieli którzy nie są zadowoleni z fotowoltaiki setki, jeśli nie tysiące osób którzy przez tyle lat nie założyli PV ale bardzo ją rozważają. Dlaczego aż tak długo zwlekali? Skoro niektórzy na tym forum PV mają po 6-7 lat a inni przychodzą i pytają dlaczego jesteśmy niezadowoleni? 

Myślę że teraz instalacja nie ma najmniejszego sensu Ci którzy mieli założyć założyli reszta nie doczeka zwrotu.

----------


## kulibob

> Myślę że teraz instalacja nie ma najmniejszego sensu Ci którzy mieli założyć założyli reszta nie doczeka zwrotu.


Dlaczego ? Niewiem jak teraz wychodzi 1kWp ale jeśli czas zwrotu będzie odpowiednio krótki to jest szansa. Gorzej jak komuś wychodzi 8-10 lat

----------


## Smakor

Co to za dziwne stwierdzenie "teraz instalacja nie ma sensu". Teraz ma największy sens bo jest ulga, są dotacje i coraz droższy prąd. Ludzie dzielą się na dwie grupy: 1. Ci co czekają aż stanieje, 2. Ci co używają i się śmieją z 1). Wśród moich znajomych albo mają albo za chwilę będą mieć, podobnie sąsiedzi. Nie ma na co czekać. Może nie każdego stać na 10 kW ale nie każdy takiej potrzebuje. Jest zastój i ceny niższe, ekipy z dnia na dzień. Jak wróci dotacja znowu będzie masakra  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ci co używają i się śmieją z 1).


Już zaczęły się lamenty, i 1 śmieje się z 2.
Ale zaczną pękać ze śmiechu, jak przejdzie coś takiego:
Podobnie ocenił to wiceprezes Tauronu Jerzy Topolski w rozmowie z PAP. Zdaniem Topolskiego, jednym z rozwiązań mogłoby być wprowadzenie zmian współczynników opustów, czy skrócenie możliwego okresu magazynowania nadwyżek wyprodukowanej energii z 365 dni do np. trzech miesięcy.


A jak za 20869 kWh zużytych w 30 miesięcy zapłaciłem 6270,66zł brutto, to jaką instalację musiałbym mieć i kiedy by mi się zwróciła?

----------


## Smakor

Pewnie że Tauronom to nie w smak  :smile:  To co by się chciało prezesowi słabo mnie interesuje... A kierunek jest tylko jeden i nic już tego nie zmieni. Koniec śmiecenia węglem... 
Ja płaciłem przed montażem prawie 400 zł brutto za prąd (miesięcznie) i powiedziałem dość  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Pewnie że Tauronom to nie w smak  To co by się chciało prezesowi słabo mnie interesuje... A kierunek jest tylko jeden i nic już tego nie zmieni. Koniec śmiecenia węglem...


Jak nie śmiecisz węglem, jak w przytłaczającej większości prąd, który odbierasz z magazynu jest z węgla? PV nie zastąpi węgla - wręcz przeciwnie. Wymusza trzymanie w gorącej rezerwie (czyli dymiące) bloki węglowe nie produkujące prądu. To atom już i zimna fuzja (oby) za chwilę są rozwiązaniem problemów eko-energetycznych. A to też będzie śmiech z PV jak zimna fuzja wypali i prąd będzie za bezcen czy dzień, czy noc, czy wiatr wieje, czy nie.

Tauronowi na dobrą sprawę rybka. Na koniec 2019 r. było 1,5GW PV, na koniec 2020 r. 3,5GW. To już powoduje już odłączanie się falowników przez przekroczenie napięcia (a jeszcze daleko do sezonowego maksa). A boom trwa i instalacji ciągle przybywa. Jak tego nie ograniczą maksymalizując autokonsumpcję (czyli zniechęcając do dużych instalacji, zapewniających pokrycie większości rocznego zapotrzebowania) to na coraz dłużej falowniki będą się odstawiały. Operatorzy w tych działaniach dbają nie o swój interes, a o względne zadowolenie tych, co instalują PV. Bo jak zamiast spodziewanych 1100kWh/1kW "wyciągniesz" 600kWh/1kW to zadowolony nie będziesz.




> Ja płaciłem przed montażem prawie 400 zł brutto za prąd (miesięcznie) i powiedziałem dość


4800zł brutto przy obecnej taryfie G12 w PGE przy zaledwie 70% w taniej strefie to 12 000 kWh. To z 16kW w PV trzeba mieć, żeby to pokryć.
Czy może miałeś taryfę dla rozrzutnych? W G11 to ponad 9000kWh. Też 10kW w PV tego nie pokryje. A PV pozbawia możliwości zmiany sprzedawcy - a to właśnie pozwoliło zapłacić średnio (razem z opłatami stałymi) za 2,5 roku 30gr/kWh. Czyli za 4800zł kupiłem 16000 kWh.

----------


## fotohobby

> A PV pozbawia możliwości zmiany sprzedawcy - a to właśnie pozwoliło zapłacić średnio (razem z opłatami stałymi) za 2,5 roku 30gr/kWh. Czyli za 4800zł kupiłem 16000 kWh.


To w tej promocji, gdzie najpierw miałeś mieć przez rok prąd w nocy za darmo, a potem nadal go miałeś, bo sprzedawca o Tobie zapomniał ?  :smile: 
Fajnie, ale - było, minęło.
Za ile* teraz* kupisz 16000kWh ?

----------


## Smakor

Ja zużywam dziennie ok 18 kW co daje rocznie ok 6500 i tyle na pewno da radę moje PV wyprodukować (z zapasem raczej). Nie wiem skąd masz te ceny ale u mnie prąd kosztuje nieco inaczej  :smile:  (Tauron) Rozkład dzień/noc wychodzi mnie jak 2:1. Nie bierzmy pod uwagę "wpadek" albo "przypadków" w dywagacjach na temat cen./opłacalności  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja zużywam dziennie ok 18 kW co daje rocznie ok 6500


4800/6500=73,84gr/kWh. I kiedy to takie ceny miałeś?
To jest właśnie kreatywne liczenie, żeby udowodnić opłacalność PV i przekonać siebie i innych do zadowolenia.

----------


## Smakor

Koszty:		Jedn.	Netto	Brutto
Energia dzien	kw	1	0,3748	0,461004
Energia noc	kw	1	0,1937	0,238251
Opłata dystrybucyjna zmienna dzień	kw	1	0,2037	0,250551
Opłata dystrybucyjna zmienna noc	kw	1	0,0641	0,078843
Opłata OZE dzień	kw	1	0,0022	0,002706
Opłata OZE noc	kw	1	0,0022	0,002706
Opłata kogeneracyjna dzień	kw	1	0,00139	0,0017097
Opłata kogeneracyjna noc	kw	1	0,00139	0,0017097
Opłata dystrybucyjna stała	mc	1	7,5	9,225
Opłata przejściowa	mc	1	0,33	0,4059
Opłata mocowa	mc	1	10,46	12,8658
Opłata abonamentowa	mc	1	0,76	0,9348

----------


## mitch

> A to też będzie śmiech z PV jak zimna fuzja wypali i prąd będzie za bezcen czy dzień, czy noc, czy wiatr wieje, czy nie.


Reszty nie ma sensu komentować, sprawa Twoich "promocji" jest doskonale znana i wyjaśniona. Natomiast chciałbym to zobaczyć, jak "zimna fuzja wypali i prąd będzie za bezcen". O ile nie będzie to technologia, którą będzie mógł każdy sobie w garażu "wyklepać", to nie wiem w jakim świecie Ty żyjesz, że myślisz, że jakiekolwiek państwo pozwoli sobie na uwolnienie darmowej energii do obywateli. Każde państwo dąży do jak największej kontroli, a Tobie się marzy wolność energetyczna?  :rotfl: O infrastrukturze już nawet nie wspominam, bo widać taki z Ciebie fantasta jak przy inwestowaniu w lokaty  :wink:

----------


## Janekk1234

> Nie wiem jak można być rozczarowanym?
> Przecież każdy świadomie podejmował decyzje o instalacji.
> Chyba nikt nikogo nie zmuszał do fotowoltaiki?


a cóż to za pokrętna logika, przecież dopiero w praniu okazuje się czy to coś nam się podoba czy nie. 

jakby było tak jak piszesz to by nie było niezadwolonych klientów, nie było by rozwodów itepe itede.

----------


## Smakor

Tak świat  ewaluuje w stronę taką aby nie było produktów tylko usługi. Produkty nie wiążą ludzi z systemem a usługi tak. Auta na wynajem, mieszkania, software, itp itd. Kupowanie na własność władcom świata się raczej nie podoba. Niestety przy takim podejściu PV może też oberwać żebyśmy nie byli samowystarczalni... Dlatego trzeba korzystać póki można. A komfort używania TV który ciągnie 300W jest inny jak ma się PV niż przy jego braku  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Koszty:		Jedn.	Netto	Brutto
> Energia dzien	kw	1	0,3748	0,461004


To są stawki z czasu, gdy płaciłeś 400zł/mies? Co to za sprzedawca i czemu nie zmieniłeś na tańszego?




> Reszty nie ma sensu komentować, sprawa Twoich "promocji" jest doskonale znana i wyjaśniona.


Nie miałem żadnej swojej promocji ani taryfy pracowniczej. Ceny za prąd płaciłem dostępne dla każdego - sprzedawca ogólnopolski. A dystrybucję PGE ma jedną z droższych.




> O ile nie będzie to technologia, którą będzie mógł każdy sobie w garażu "wyklepać", to nie wiem w jakim świecie Ty żyjesz, że myślisz, że jakiekolwiek państwo pozwoli sobie na uwolnienie darmowej energii do obywateli.


Zimna fuzja i atom nie są darmowe - są tanie i stabilne. Owszem, energia z wiatru i słońca jest tańsza - ale tylko kiedy natura jest szczodra. Prosumenci twierdzą, że im się należy za prąd oddany gdy na giełdzie jest najtańszy 80% prądu w czasie, gdy na giełdzie jest najdroższy. I kto za tę różnicę płaci?





> Każde państwo dąży do jak największej kontroli, a Tobie się marzy wolność energetyczna? O infrastrukturze już nawet nie wspominam, bo widać taki z Ciebie fantasta jak przy inwestowaniu w lokaty


Wolność? Tu nie ma mowy o żadnej wolności. Ani u prosumenta, ani przy atomie, ani przy fuzji.

----------


## Smakor

> To są stawki z czasu, gdy płaciłeś 400zł/mies? Co to za sprzedawca i czemu nie zmieniłeś na tańszego?


Tauron, stawki sprzed momentu instalacji czyli bieżące. Jak analizowałem z rok temu możliwość wyboru innego sprzedawcy to nie było "wow"...

----------


## Kaizen

> Tauron, stawki sprzed momentu instalacji czyli bieżące. Jak analizowałem z rok temu możliwość wyboru innego sprzedawcy to nie było "wow"...


Ale nawet teraz nie wychodzi tyle, co podawałeś.
Podstawisz dane, żeby wyszło 4800/6500=73,84gr/kWh?

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie miałem żadnej swojej promocji ani taryfy pracowniczej. Ceny za prąd płaciłem dostępne dla każdego - sprzedawca ogólnopolski. A dystrybucję PGE ma jedną z droższych.


https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7883277
 :smile: 

Errata - miało być pół roku, ale i tak wyszło znacznie dłużej, prawda ?

Myślę, że jednak nie dla każdego taka "promocja", bo jakby o każdym tak zapomnieli, to mogliby pakować manatki  :smile:

----------


## agb

> To w tej promocji, gdzie najpierw miałeś mieć przez rok prąd w nocy za darmo, a potem nadal go miałeś, bo sprzedawca o Tobie zapomniał ? 
> Fajnie, ale - było, minęło.
> Za ile* teraz* kupisz 16000kWh ?


Nie zadawaj niewygodnych pytań. Wiadomo czyje ma być na górze.

----------


## mitch

> Zimna fuzja i atom nie są darmowe - są tanie i stabilne.


Zmieniasz narrację. "Za bezcen" to nie tanio. W najlepszym razie bardzo tanio, niewspółmiernie do wartości. Ale pomijając to:
nie wiem jak zimna fuzja, nie znam najnowszych osiągnięć nauki w tej kwestii i nie wiem czy to jest tania technologia, ale atom z całą pewnością nie jest tani. To jakbym o kredycie hipotecznym miał powiedzieć, że jest tani, bo widzę tylko comiesięczną małą ratę. Sumaryczne koszty kredytu hipotecznego są tak samo horendalnie wysokie, jak koszty atomu (już o miejsce składowania odpadów nie będziemy kopii kruszyć, w końcu mamy tyle pięknych zakątków kraju, gdzieś to można upchnąć przecież). Co do stabilności atomu - wszystko zależy o czym mowa, o wydajności/produkcji czy też o bezpieczeństwie. O stabilności zimnej fuzji nie wiadomo kompletnie nic, oprócz tego, że od lat wielu słyszymy, że już, tuż, za rogiem, z gąską się witamy. Akurat...



> Owszem, energia z wiatru i słońca jest tańsza - ale tylko kiedy natura jest szczodra. Prosumenci twierdzą, że im się należy za prąd oddany gdy na giełdzie jest najtańszy 80% prądu w czasie, gdy na giełdzie jest najdroższy. I kto za tę różnicę płaci?


A co to ma do rzeczy? Zmieniasz temat, zapominasz o przesyle. No chyba, że zimną fuzję będziemy mieć w garażach  :wink: 




> Wolność? Tu nie ma mowy o żadnej wolności. Ani u prosumenta, ani przy atomie, ani przy fuzji.


Czyli już zrozumiałeś, że zimna fuzja w formacie o którym się marzy (za bezcen) nie dostaniesz? Za atom też mało nie zapłacisz, wręcz przeciwnie. Koszty tego będziemy ponosili nie tylko my, ale też nasze dzieci. Ale co tam, po nas choćby potop.

----------


## damekk

Pewnie znajdą się tacy ludzie, ale ja do nich nie należę  :smile:  jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego rozwiązania, ale mieliśmy też dobrą firmę, która zadbała, by montaż paneli fotowoltaicznych (i wszelkie inne kwestie techniczne) były wykonane na najwyższym poziomie.

----------


## Thor01

Najbardziej niezadowoleni z fotowoltaiki są ci, którzy jej nie mają. Trochę ich rozumiem: zazdrość i świadomość, że dopłacają do OZE w swoich rachunkach za prąd. No i jeszcze antyekolodzy, frustraci co to wolą świat zdewastowany efektem cieplarnianym  i w smogu.

U mnie rachunki za 2020 to opłaty stałe (ok. 160 zł?) i dobrane ok. 150 kWh (czyli ok. 100 zł). Brakło mi te 150 kWh bo poszalałem z klimatyzacją, a jesienią była mniejsza produkcja niż zakładałem. No trochę byłem niezadowolony  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Dowartościowałeś się?  Poczekaj na styczeń i wróć.

----------


## fotohobby

A co zadzieje się w styczniu ?

----------


## Smakor

> A co zadzieje się w styczniu ?


Ogólnie to nie za wiele. Ma zniknąć prosument dla nowych podłączeń. 
Nowe podłączenia nie będą magazynować prądu u operatora tylko go odsprzedawać po zaniżonej stawce. A jak będą potrzebować to będą kupować po normalnej czyli wysokiej.  Chodzi o chronienie tych molochów, żeby nie były stratne... Żeby zniechęcić do PV. A będą to tłumaczyć, że zachęcają ludzi do większego zużycia online albo magazynowania we własnym zakresie. Już widzę koszt akumulatora, który umożliwi mi odpalenie płyty indukcyjnej w czasie pracy pralki i zmywarki  :smile:  
Dla obecnych prosumentów podobno ma się nic nie zmienić - tzn będą mogli zmigrować jak nie umieją liczyć  :smile:

----------


## Thor01

Dla mnie nie zmienia się przez 14 lat. Najwyżej dołożę paneli dla zrównoważenia zapotrzebowania.
Tak czy inaczej zapłaciłem rachunki za prąd 5 lat do przodu. Po tym czasie energia za darmo, tylko opłaty stałe.. Zapewne wcześniej, bo cena prądu rośnie.

Warto zakładać pv.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nowe podłączenia nie będą magazynować prądu u operatora tylko go odsprzedawać po zaniżonej stawce.


Po rynkowej. Dlaczego operator ma płacić drożej, niż na rynku? I to za prąd niepewny i niestabilny oraz dostarczany w czasie, gdy cena rynkowa najniższa a w zamian dopłacając oddawać gdy cena rynkowa najwyższa? Te koszty musiał przerzucać na innych klientów - i tym samym zawyżać im ceny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla mnie nie zmienia się przez 14 lat.


Tia. Ja w dowodzie osobistym i prawie jazdy miałem napisane "dokument ważny bezterminowo". Obydwa mi unieważnili.

----------


## Smakor

> Po rynkowej. Dlaczego operator ma płacić drożej, niż na rynku? I to za prąd niepewny i niestabilny oraz dostarczany w czasie, gdy cena rynkowa najniższa a w zamian dopłacając oddawać gdy cena rynkowa najwyższa? Te koszty musiał przerzucać na innych klientów - i tym samym zawyżać im ceny.


Bo z tego co zapowiadają ta rynkowa cena to niecałe 300 zł za 1 MWh, tymczasem ja za taką ilość prądu średnio zapłacę 2x tyle  :smile:

----------


## Thor01

> Tia. Ja w dowodzie osobistym i prawie jazdy miałem napisane "dokument ważny bezterminowo". Obydwa mi unieważnili.


Po tych cenach energii el. moja instalacja zwróci mi się za ok. 3 lata.  Potem zawsze będę miał energię jeśli nie za darmo, to znacząco taniej (chociażby autokonsumpcja).Poza tym mogę dołożyć jeszcze kilka paneli.

Faktycznie zmiany idą ciągle w jednym kierunku, korzystnym dla monopolisty.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bo z tego co zapowiadają ta rynkowa cena to niecałe 300 zł za 1 MWh, tymczasem ja za taką ilość prądu średnio zapłacę 2x tyle


Wiesz ile kosztuje kilogram pszenicy w skupie? Ile kosztuje litr ropy naftowej na giełdach światowych?

Popatrz na fakturę za prąd - tanie masz pozostałe składniki jak sam prąd to aż polowa.

----------


## Kaizen

> Po tych cenach energii el. moja instalacja zwróci mi się za ok. 3 lata



1kWh kosztuje z 45gr średnio w G12. W trzy lata 1kW wyprodukuje po rozliczeniu potrąceń wg obecnych zasad z 2500kWh za które zapłaciłbyś 1125zł. Jak tyle zapłaciłeś za PV to pogratulować.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ogólnie to nie za wiele. Ma zniknąć prosument dla nowych podłączeń.


To wszystko wiem, ale pytałem @pandzik, dlaczego @Thor01 ma czekać do stycznia ?

----------


## Thor01

> 1kWh kosztuje z 45gr średnio w G12. W trzy lata 1kW wyprodukuje po rozliczeniu potrąceń wg obecnych zasad z 2500kWh za które zapłaciłbyś 1125zł. Jak tyle zapłaciłeś za PV to pogratulować.


Mam duże zużycie dzienne nie do zaprogramowania na noc (płyta indukcyjna, czajnik). Zużycie bezpośrednie z pv na poziomie 40%, ogrzewanie gazowe. Taryfa G11 to teraz blisko 70 gr/kWh.
Czas zwrotu liczę po odjęciu od kosztów dotacji 5k i 32% zwrotu podatku.   Zostały mi 3 lata do zwrotu nakładów.. Instalacja pracuje od 2019 roku,

----------


## Kaizen

> Mam duże zużycie dzienne nie do zaprogramowania na noc (płyta indukcyjna, czajnik).


Tez mam duże - ok. 2000kWh w drogiej strefie rocznie. Zagotowanie 10 litrów wody codziennie to raptem 400kWh rocznie. A kto gotuje 10l średnio?

G11 - typowe podejście tych, co chcą sobie udowodnić, że PV się opłaci. Jakbyś nie miał PV to byś miał G12, G12as albo G12w. I nie, te 45gr średnio to nie moja średnia. To średnia bez problemu do wyciagnięcia dla każdego bez promocji czy spinania się. Moja średnia to 30,5gr bo nie mając PV mogłem wybrać promocyjne ceny dowolnego sprzedawcy (przy PV jesteś skazany na swojego lokalnego sprzedawcę). Ale daję fory rozwiązaniu konkurencyjnemu.

----------


## Thor01

> Tez mam duże - ok. 2000kWh w drogiej strefie rocznie. Zagotowanie 10 litrów wody codziennie to raptem 400kWh rocznie. A kto gotuje 10l średnio?
> G11 - typowe podejście tych, co chcą sobie udowodnić, że PV się opłaci. J.


Płyta indukcyjna czy piekarnik to raczej więcej niż 400 kWh rocznie. Znacznie więcej. Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie abym czekał z koszeniem do soboty, gdy ma np. padać. Podobnie pranie, prasowanie, zmywarka. W konsekwencji pewnie zapłaciłbym więcej niż z G11.

Ale... za trzy lata będę już miał energię elektryczną praktycznie za darmo. Licząc opłaty stałe to będzie po ok. *5 gr/kWh*

----------


## mackoofpl

u mnie (w rodzinie) taryfa g11 wychodzi taniej niż g12. G12 pozostała po poprzednich właścicielach i po przeliczeniu wychodzi drożej (nieznacznie - kilkanaście złotych na 2 miesiące) niż G11. najbardziej przez wyższy abonament mniej przez wyższą stawkę droższej taryfy. Po zmianach cen różnica jeszcze bardziej wzrosła. Być może przy zmianie nawyków mogłoby być taniej ale wtedy trzeba by dostosowywać funkcjonowanie do odpowiednich godzin.

----------


## Smakor

He he:
"Ministerstwo Klimatu i Środowiska chce zrezygnować z tego mechanizmu i proponuje, by właściciele paneli słonecznych, którzy wejdą na rynek od 2022 roku, nadwyżki prądu sprzedawali firmom zajmującym się handlem energią. "Rz" informuje, że minimalna cena wynosiłaby tyle, ile średnia cena sprzedaży prądu na rynku konkurencyjnym w poprzednim kwartale – ostatnie dane wskazują na 256,22 zł/MWh
Natomiast w okresie niedoboru energii właściciel paneli będzie musiał ją kupić na rynku – w 2020 r. średnia cena prądu dla gospodarstw domowych wyniosła 537,4 zł/MWh (cena uwzględnia też opłaty dystrybucyjne), a trzeba zaznaczyć, że w 2021 r. rachunki w tej grupie odbiorców wzrosły o około 10 proc. Cena zakupu energii będzie więc zdecydowanie wyższa niż sprzedaży nadwyżek prądu"

No to bum na PV można uznać za zamknięty  :smile:  Oczywiście jeszcze będzie szał do końca roku, aby zdążyć  :smile:  A potem cisza  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Tez mam duże - ok. 2000kWh w drogiej strefie rocznie. Zagotowanie 10 litrów wody codziennie to raptem 400kWh rocznie. A kto gotuje 10l średnio?
> 
> G11 - typowe podejście tych, co chcą sobie udowodnić, że PV się opłaci. Jakbyś nie miał PV to byś miał G12, G12as albo G12w. I nie, te 45gr średnio to nie moja średnia. To średnia bez problemu do wyciagnięcia dla każdego bez promocji czy spinania się. Moja średnia to 30,5gr bo nie mając PV mogłem wybrać promocyjne ceny dowolnego sprzedawcy (przy PV jesteś skazany na swojego lokalnego sprzedawcę). Ale daję fory rozwiązaniu konkurencyjnemu.


Tylko że przy g12/12W jeszcze bardziej się opłaca

----------


## giman

> Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie abym czekał z koszeniem do soboty, gdy ma np. padać. Podobnie pranie, prasowanie, zmywarka. W konsekwencji pewnie zapłaciłbym więcej niż z G11.


Z niczym nie czekam, niczego nie pilnuje a g12w wychodzi wyraźnie taniej niz g11.
Naprawdę trzeba by się wybitnie "postarać" żeby było odwrotnie.

----------


## pandzik

> Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie abym czekał z koszeniem do soboty, gdy ma np. padać. Podobnie pranie, prasowanie, zmywarka. W konsekwencji pewnie zapłaciłbym więcej niż z G11.


Jak będziesz chciał udowodnić swoje racje to pewnie spalisz więcej w g12w niż w g11. Jednak przy odrobinie dobrej woli jesteś w stanie zapłacić mniej. Ja większość ciężkich energetycznie tematów ogarniam w taniej i jakoś nie czuję się zaszczuty.  Jakieś max 30% to u mnie taryfa 1, mimo że na grzanie zużyłem  tylko 1300kwh w taniej. 
To jest tak samo jak z elektrykiem. Jest trochę zachodu, trzeba go podpiąć itp. ale sumarycznie, ładując w domu, jest tanio.

----------


## Kaizen

> Płyta indukcyjna czy piekarnik to raczej więcej niż 400 kWh rocznie. Znacznie więcej.


Bardzo wątpię. Piekarnik z pełną mocą się tylko nagrzewa - potem pyka zużywając średnio <500W. Czyli upieczenie chleba to w okolicach 1kWh. Co drugi dzień to <200kWh rocznie. Podobnie z gotowaniem i smażeniem.




> Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie abym czekał z koszeniem do soboty, gdy ma np. padać. Podobnie pranie, prasowanie, zmywarka.


Czemu do soboty? Tani prąd mam w tak samo w sobotę jak w poniedziałek. Jak masz franię, to i tak wodę grzejesz gdzie indziej i mało prądu zużywa. Pralki automatyczne maja opóźniony start. Podobnie zmywarki.





> W konsekwencji pewnie zapłaciłbym więcej niż z G11.



Trzeba się bardzo starać, żeby G11 wyszło najtaniej.  Prąd w "drogiej" strefie g12 jest tylko kilkanaście % droższy od G11, za to tani jest kilkadziesiąt procent tańszy.

A jak ktoś grzeje PC czy samym prądem - to trzeba z premedytacją ustawiać grzanie w drogiej strefie.


Podstaw swoje dane 
Ja  mam 21% zużycia w drogiej strefie. CO i CWU 100% w taniej, pralka i zmywarka z 95% w taniej (głównie opóźniny start). Reszta (w tym chłodzenie klimą) wg potrzeb bez patrzenia na zegarek.  Ale pobaw się i powiedz, jaki % przy Twoich stawkach musi być zużycia w drogiej strefie g12 czy g12w, żeby G11 wyszło taniej? Z 80%?





> Ale... za trzy lata będę już miał energię elektryczną praktycznie za darmo. Licząc opłaty stałe to będzie po ok. *5 gr/kWh*


Pod warunkiem, że przez kilka lat będziesz sobie liczył 70gr/kWh. A tak drogiego prądu nie ma w G11. A przelicz w g12as.




> u mnie (w rodzinie) taryfa g11 wychodzi taniej niż g12. G12 pozostała po poprzednich właścicielach i po przeliczeniu wychodzi drożej (nieznacznie - kilkanaście złotych na 2 miesiące) niż G11.



Podasz liczby? Mieszkali normalnie i mieli dzienne okienko?




> Tylko że przy g12/12W jeszcze bardziej się opłaca


Jak bardziej może się opłacać policzenie kWh z PV po 45gr niż pi 70gr?

----------


## Thor01

> Bardzo wątpię. Piekarnik z pełną mocą się tylko nagrzewa - potem pyka (...)
> Pralki automatyczne maja opóźniony start. Podobnie zmywarki.


I tak można w nieskończoność. Mam wykresy produkcji i zużycia. Po prostu WIDZĘ, kiedy włączają się wysokie pobory i na jak długo. Widzę więc, jaką część zużycia dobowego (zazwyczaj około 12 kWh) stanowi noc -  nie więcej niż 1,5 kWh (urządzenia czuwające, oświetlenie zewnętrzne). 

Pamiętajmy, że moja autokonsumpcja latem, czyli  koszt pracy zmywarki czy pralki w okolicach około południa to 0 gr (PGE, rozliczanie międzyfazowe). Mam ogrzewanie gazowe, taryfa G12 u mnie nie ma sensu. Globalny roczny rachunek za zeszły rok to trochę ponad 200 zł i tak najbliższe kilkanaście lat . Oby. 

A koszt  en. el. ciągle rośnie. Za trzy lata zapewne będzie w okolicach 1 zł/kWh w G11.

----------


## obrzydliwy

Zamiast przepychać się na temat g12 i g11 mogły ktoś odnieść się do tego ?




> He he:
> "Ministerstwo Klimatu i Środowiska chce zrezygnować z tego mechanizmu i proponuje, by właściciele paneli słonecznych, którzy wejdą na rynek od 2022 roku, nadwyżki prądu sprzedawali firmom zajmującym się handlem energią. "Rz" informuje, że minimalna cena wynosiłaby tyle, ile średnia cena sprzedaży prądu na rynku konkurencyjnym w poprzednim kwartale – ostatnie dane wskazują na 256,22 zł/MWh
> Natomiast w okresie niedoboru energii właściciel paneli będzie musiał ją kupić na rynku – w 2020 r. średnia cena prądu dla gospodarstw domowych wyniosła 537,4 zł/MWh (cena uwzględnia też opłaty dystrybucyjne), a trzeba zaznaczyć, że w 2021 r. rachunki w tej grupie odbiorców wzrosły o około 10 proc. Cena zakupu energii będzie więc zdecydowanie wyższa niż sprzedaży nadwyżek prądu"
> 
> No to bum na PV można uznać za zamknięty  Oczywiście jeszcze będzie szał do końca roku, aby zdążyć  A potem cisza


Czy to rzeczywiście będzie koniec pv ?

----------


## cangi80

Ja proponuję aby wszyscy co mają PV poszukali sobie najdroższej taryfy, wtedy  zwrot inwestycji będzie najszybszy.

----------


## kulibob

> Jak bardziej może się opłacać policzenie kWh z PV po 45gr niż pi 70gr?


Zależy od dostawcy prądu jeśli rozlicza prąd w taryfie której wyprodukowałeś to niedowymiarowana instalacja pokrywa cały drogi prąd i trochę taniego. W ostatecznym rozrachunku płacisz tylko za prawie cały tani prąd. To trochę jak mieć ciastko , zjeść ciasto i się nie najeść kwestia złotego środka i pogodzenia się z tym że nie masz wszystkiego ale czas zwrotu jest akceptowalny

----------


## Kaizen

> I tak można w nieskończoność. Mam wykresy produkcji i zużycia. Po prostu WIDZĘ, kiedy włączają się wysokie pobory i na jak długo.


To wrzuć.




> Widzę więc, jaką część zużycia dobowego (zazwyczaj około 12 kWh) stanowi noc -  nie więcej niż 1,5 kWh (urządzenia czuwające, oświetlenie zewnętrzne).


Tania strefa to 10h na dobę. 1,5kW na urządzenia czuwające i oświetlenie? 




> Mam ogrzewanie gazowe, taryfa G12 u mnie nie ma sensu.


Nie wierzę, że masz zużycie 3832,5kWh w drogiej i 547,5kWh w taniej rocznie.
Ale skoro masz wykresy, to i zsumowanie nie jest chyba problemem?

----------


## Kaizen

> Zależy od dostawcy prądu jeśli rozlicza prąd w taryfie której wyprodukowałeś to niedowymiarowana instalacja pokrywa cały drogi prąd i trochę taniego.


Pamiętasz, że 2 godziny na dobę w okolicach szczytu produkcji masz taniej strefy i nie da się produkować całego drogiego prądu i niewiele taniego nawet, jak rozlicza magazyn względem produkcji i wg FIFO. A numerów na niekorzystne rozliczanie ZE mają sporo.

----------


## pandzik

Posiadaczom sie jednak upiecze. Będą mieli 15 letnią gwarancje dotychczasowych rozliczeń. Na tę chwilę przynajmniej  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Na tę chwilę przynajmniej


Wystarczy, że wypowiedzą umowę i przedstawią nową do podpisania.
Skoro nie ma kar to i nie ma nagród - mało razy tak się zdarzało, że zmieniano nawet nazwy firm? Wszystko zależeć będzie od polityki nie zaś od kogoś kto wykorzystał moment i skorzystał z hojności rządzących.

----------


## fotohobby

> Posiadaczom sie jednak upiecze. Będą mieli 15 letnią gwarancje dotychczasowych rozliczeń. Na tę chwilę przynajmniej


No właśnie. Dlatego szykuje się półroczny boom na montaże, później te wszystkie małe firemki, które powstały w ciągu ostatnich 2  lat i zajmują się tylko PV będą się zwijać

----------


## Thor01

> To wrzuć.
> Tania strefa to 10h na dobę. 1,5kW na urządzenia czuwające i oświetlenie? 
> Nie wierzę, że masz zużycie 3832,5kWh w drogiej i 547,5kWh w taniej rocznie.


Jak 10 h to pewnie ze 2 kWh + tv wieczorem. Tania energia nocą i weekendy nic by mi nie dała. Mam chyba nawet jeszcze większą różnicę w taniej/drogiej niż nawet zakładasz.

1,5 kWh 23 -6 to niby mało czy dużo? Ja mam tło całodzienne około 200W. Czuwanie (np. lodówka (on/off), tv, audio, router, mostek Lan, serwer, drukarka, sterowniki od wszystkiego, np. oświetlenia, ramka foto, sterownik podlewania, pompa w oczku wodnym, ledy nocą 15W, domofon, kamery  i wiele innych, wszystko teraz czuwa, kuchenka, płyta, piekarnik, wszystko).

12 kWh średnio, w weekendy czasem mniej, czasem więcej (wyjazdy, obiady na zewnątrz). Dni przed świętami też znacząco więcej.. Nie wliczyłem  też klimy. W upalne dni 5 - 10 kWh na plusj. Już tu pisałem. Moje roczne zużycie za 2020 to 5,6 MWh. A wcześniej bywało nawet 6,7 MWh. Wymieniłem plazmę na oled, bojler (latem) na ppc (teraz cały rok) i parę innych oszczędności. 

PV mam energię elektryczną praktycznie za darmo. Albo raczej - zapłaciłem rachunki za 5 lat do przodu i potem będę miał energię elektryczną 
po *5 gr/kWh*. A biorąc pod uwagę wcześniejsze zużycie to nawet za 4 lata i parę miesięcy. A jak będzie trzeba dołożę ze 2 kWp. Jestem BARDZO zadowolony z PV.

Wrzucę wykres, tylko ogarnę jak to się tu robi. Dość słabe to, że próbujesz rozliczać mnie z mojego własnego prądu, aby dowieść tezy, że płaciłbym mniej w g12. Płaciłbym więcej bo aktywność energetyczną mam w dzień i nie grzeję prądem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak 10 h to pewnie ze 2 kWh + tv wieczorem.


22:00 gasisz światło i idziesz spać? Ja dopiero wtedy mam czas coś podziałać, jak dzieci śpią. Film obejrzeć, chleb upiec, posiedzieć na kompie i przed TV.
W nocy też ładuję sprzęty, których używam w dzień. Kosiarka automatyczna mi się też ładuje nocą (ale też w dziennym okienku jej ustawiłem czas bez koszenia).
I jak wielokrotnie pisałem pralka i zmywarka w taniej strefie też chodzi. Jeden cykl zmywania to ok. 1,5 kWh, pralka podobnie, suszarka jeszcze więcej. Rekuperator też w nocy pracyje na znacznie wyższych obrotach, niż po południu (a jak nas nie ma w domu to na minimum oczywiście).




> 12 kWh średnio [...]Moje roczne zużycie za 2020 to 5,6 MWh. A wcześniej bywało nawet 6,7 MWh.


To się nie dodaje. 12x365 to dosyć daleko od 5,6 a jeszcze dalej od 6,7. 




> Wymieniłem plazmę na oled, bojler (latem) na ppc (teraz cały rok) i parę innych oszczędności.


Ja wymieniłem plazmę na zwykłego LEDa. I wzrosło mi zużycie prądu. Okazało się, że jak plazma w czuwaniu brała poniżej pół wata a LED 20W.




> Nie wliczyłem  też klimy. W upalne dni 5 - 10 kWh na plusj.


Siedzisz w domu cały dzień, że tyle zużywa? I wyłączasz w dziennym okienku taniej strefy? Czy może tyle Ci zużywa jak wracasz do domu po pracy?
Mój odpalam z godzinkę czy dwie przed powrotem w co bardziej upalne dni - łącznie z 1kWh w co bardziej upalny dzień prądu przez niego przepływa. Żeby 10kWh mi łyknął to musiałby chodzić non stop ustawiony na 16*. A i to nie wiem, czy by dał radę - ja na pewno bym w takim domu nie wysiedział.




> PV mam energię elektryczną praktycznie za darmo.


Poucz się o TCO, NPV, IRR, amortyzacji. I o kosztach utraconych korzyści - jak np. możliwość zmiany sprzedawcy prądu i czy wyboru G12as której prosument wybrać nie może.

----------


## Thor01

> 2
> (...)To się nie dodaje. 12x365 to dosyć daleko od 5,6 a jeszcze dalej od 6,7. (...)


Męcuncy  jesteś. Napisałem, że nie dotyczyło to dni z. klimą, świąt itp., co oznacza, że średnio znaczyło tu bardziej przeciętnie, zazwyczaj., przeważnie. W marcu 2020  zainstalowałem ppc. W tym roku zużycie roczne będzie mniejsze. 

Co to ma zresztą  do rzeczy? Taryfa G12 byłaby dla mnie bardzo niekomfortowa i droższa niż nawet moje G11 (bez PV). Po prostu jest skrojona pod konkretną sytuację. Nie moją. Co w tym trudnego do ogarnięcia? Ile razy trzeba do Ciebie pisaćć tak prostą rzecz?

Mam PV 6,3 kWp i mam wywalone na taryfy, bo po amortyzacji (jeszcze niespełna 3 lata) będę miał energię po 5 gr/kWh (opłaty stałe), czyli poza zasięgiem mitycznej G12. Nic nie muszę kombinować, przemawiają rachunki. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z PV

----------


## _Grisza_

> I tak można w nieskończoność. Mam wykresy produkcji i zużycia. Po prostu WIDZĘ, kiedy włączają się wysokie pobory i na jak długo. Widzę więc, jaką część zużycia dobowego (zazwyczaj około 12 kWh) stanowi noc -  nie więcej niż 1,5 kWh (urządzenia czuwające, oświetlenie zewnętrzne). 
> 
> Pamiętajmy, że moja autokonsumpcja latem, czyli  koszt pracy zmywarki czy pralki w okolicach około południa to 0 gr (PGE, rozliczanie międzyfazowe). Mam ogrzewanie gazowe, taryfa G12 u mnie nie ma sensu. Globalny roczny rachunek za zeszły rok to trochę ponad 200 zł i tak najbliższe kilkanaście lat . Oby. 
> 
> A koszt  en. el. ciągle rośnie. Za trzy lata zapewne będzie w okolicach 1 zł/kWh w G11.



Dopóki ktoś nie zrozumiem, że każde gospodarstwo domowe inaczej funkcjonuje, domownicy mają inne potrzeby, przyzwyczajenia i zachcianki, to ciągnięcie takiej dyskusji nie ma sensu. 

Osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie, abym musiał dostosowywać swoje życie do okienek taryf energetycznych, życie jest za krótkie, abym dobrowolnie nakładał sobie i swoim domownikom taki kaganiec.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Zamiast przepychać się na temat g12 i g11 mogły ktoś odnieść się do tego ?
> Czy to rzeczywiście będzie koniec pv ?


Tak, to będzie zdecydowanie koniec szybkiego wzrostu ilości PV w gosp. domowych. 
Pewnie będą jakieś próby reanimacji poprzez dotacje do magazynów energii, ale nie spowoduje powrotu do boom-u jaki mamy od paru lat.

----------


## kulibob

> Osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie, abym musiał dostosowywać swoje życie do okienek taryf energetycznych, życie jest za krótkie, abym dobrowolnie nakładał sobie i swoim domownikom taki kaganiec.


 :rotfl:

----------


## giman

> Co to ma zresztą  do rzeczy? Taryfa G12 byłaby dla mnie bardzo niekomfortowa i droższa niż nawet moje G11 (bez PV). Po prostu jest skrojona pod konkretną sytuację. Nie moją. Co w tym trudnego do ogarnięcia? Ile razy trzeba do Ciebie pisaćć tak prostą rzecz


Ja ci wierzę i nic nie neguję  :smile:  Tylko jedną rzecz należy doprecyzować. To twoja sytuacja jest specyficzna i konkretna. Dla przeważającej większości użytkowników "12" będzie tańsza niż "11".




> Osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie, abym musiał dostosowywać swoje życie do okienek taryf energetycznych, życie jest za krótkie, abym dobrowolnie nakładał sobie i swoim domownikom taki kaganiec.


Mam G12W, niczego nie pilnuje i nie dostosowuje, reszta domowników nie ma pojęcia jaką mamy taryfę i kiedy jest tanio a kiedy drogo. Rachunek dużo niższy niż przy G11.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Mam G12W, niczego nie pilnuje i nie dostosowuje, reszta domowników nie ma pojęcia jaką mamy taryfę i kiedy jest tanio a kiedy drogo. Rachunek dużo niższy niż przy G11.


No i git, ja mam G12. Nie czekam na okienko, aby ugotować obiad, wyprasować koszule, czy zrobić pranie.

----------


## CityMatic

> No i git, ja mam G12. Nie czekam na okienko, aby ugotować obiad, wyprasować koszule, czy zrobić pranie.


 :big lol:  Też jestem tego zdania - to ja ustalam co i jak,  nie "okienko" decyduje o moim życiu.

----------


## pandzik

> No właśnie. Dlatego szykuje się półroczny boom  na montaże, później te wszystkie małe firemki, które powstały w ciągu  ostatnich 2  lat i zajmują się tylko PV będą się zwijać


Dlatego ja odpadam z przedbiegów, choć myślałem nad montażem.  Teraz przepłaciłbym za instalacje, dopłat nie ma, a jeszcze bym nie zdążył wszystkiego załatwić przed końcem roku. Rachunki mam małe, CO u mnie to groszowe sprawy. Poczekam co sie zmieni w przyszłości.  :smile: 




> Też jestem tego zdania - to ja ustalam co i jak,  nie "okienko" decyduje o moim życiu.


I bardzo dobrze. Czym więcej takich osób tym spokojniejszy byt taryf G12  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Męcuncy  jesteś. Napisałem, że nie dotyczyło to dni z. klimą, świąt itp.


Nic takiego nie napisałeś. Napisałeś, że w święta i weekendy czasami wiecej, czasami mniej - a średnia to 12 kWh.




> Co w tym trudnego do ogarnięcia? Ile razy trzeba do Ciebie pisaćć tak prostą rzecz?


Do znudzenia jak nie popierasz danymi. Nie wierzę w deklaracje wiary. A zwłaszcza jak są sprzeczne z empirycznymi pomiarami tych, co mają dane.




> Nic nie muszę kombinować, przemawiają rachunki. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z PV


Rachunki? Chcesz porównywać, to trzeba mieć analogiczne rachunki przy podobnym zużyciu zoptymalizowane pod daną opcje.
Mogę Ci pokazać swoje, za ostatnie 3 lata - i porównamy, ile kosztów instalacji PV byś zaoszczędził przez ten czas. Różnicę w ilości kWh możemy odjąć w 100% z taniej strefy. Wchodzisz?
*
Kalkulatorek podrzucałem. Żeby G11 wyszło w PGE taniej od G12 trzeba mieć zużycie w drogiej strefie prawie 80%. To bez PV wymaga ogromnych starań. A przy PV jest niewykonalne.*

----------


## brusss_2008

Ja teściom w bloku zmieniłem taryfę na g12w. Na wyposażeniu z większych urządzeń prądowych pralka, lodowka,2x tv,2x laptop i koncentrator tlenu nawet nikt nie pomyśli o tym by patrzeć na tanie okienka a i tak rocznie 300 zl zostaje w kieszeni.Niby nie wiele ale nie robiąc nic jednak zostaje

----------


## Thor01

> Nic takiego nie napisałeś. Napisałeś, że (...)
> Do znudzenia jak nie popierasz danymi. Nie wierzę w deklaracje wiary. (...)
> Rachunki? Chcesz porównywać, to trzeba mieć analogiczne rachunki przy podobnym zużyciu (...)
> Żeby G11 wyszło w PGE taniej od G12 trzeba mieć zużycie (...)]


Jak Ty q*** się zachowujesz? Co to kolokwium, że mnie rozliczasz z nieopatrznie, niecelnie  użytego słowa? Co  myślisz, że specjalnie siedzę przy świeczkach w nocy, aby udowadniać, że G coś tam gorsza od G innej coś tam?. Mam na to gdzieś. 200 zł rocznie jest dla mnie niezauważalne. I nie udostępnię wykresów, bo nie będziesz mnie rozliczał, ile świeciłem ledy w nocy i kiedy włączyłem pralkę. Nawet jeśli  G12 z PV lepsze niż bez, to co z tego. Jaka różnica? 10 zł?

W ciągu 15 lat gwarantowanej póki co mojej umowy osiągnę średnią cenę energii na poziomie ok  25 gr/kWh (ceny na dziś), wliczając poniesione koszty na PV i wszystkie rachunki z 15 lat. 15 lat. O czym tu  dyskutować.  W G coś tam ceny też są takie jak teraz, dopóki monopoliście się to opłaca. 

Ludzie, macie dachy czy pole? Instalujcie PV póki czas. Tym bardziej, że wszyscy inni bez PV nam do tego dopłacają w swoich rachunkach i dopłatach. PV to środek produkcji. PRODUKCJI, tak znienawidzony przez marksistów. Ci co mają środki produkcji dyktują warunki. Produkujcie, bo to niezależność. Produkujcie energię z PV bo to ekologiczne, na przekór tym, co mentalnie zostali w epoce węgla i stali.

----------


## x5d

Witam. 
A ja napiszę tak. 95% ludzi zakładających FV nie ma najmniejszego pojęcia co to jest, jak tego używać skutecznie czy choćby ile jest mu tak naprawdę potrzebne. Pewne jest jednak to że "uczciwy instalator" wsadzi mu tyle paneli, ile się zmieści na dachu. I teraz tak, FV najlepiej gdyby miała moc którą użytkownik wykorzysta na bieżąco.W czasie w którym nie wykorzystujemy wyprodukowanej energii falownik wyłącza system i jest to tak normalne jak wyłączanie żelazka po prasowaniu. Tylko co, niedouczony właściciel FV momentalnie zauważy że urządzenie za 25-30000 więcej jest wyłączone niż włączone. Tu z pomocą przychodzi instalator. ustawia najwyższe dopuszczalne napięcie na falowniku czyli 253V. Niewykorzystana energia będzie się zbierać jak gaz w d... próbując się gdzieś wtrynić. I gdzie idzie te 253V? Ano dzięki ustawieniom gamoni takie napięcie wędruje do urządzeń naszego użytkownika FV paląc lub skracając żywotność jego urządzeń. To nie koniec niestety, bo w przypadku lichej sieci energetycznej trafia także do sąsiadów częstując ich tym samym. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego że instalator ustawił napięcie 253V ( a mamy jeszcze debili którzy pakują autotransformator przy falowniku ). A po co to zrobił? A po to żeby użytkownik nie zawracał mu głowy tylko wydzwaniał do Energetyki płacząc że ma zbyt wysokie napięcie. Najzabawniejsze jest to, że sam sobie ją wyprodukował. Większość tych banałów można by wyeliminować poprzez zwiększenie wiedzy o urządzeniu które chcemy sobie sprawić, dopilnowaniu aby napięcie ustawione w falowniku było najlepiej takie jak w sieci zasilającej. Temat rzeka, można by pisać i pisać. Tu kilka słów prostego tekstu który powinien skłonić przyszłych użytkowników FV do zagłębienia się w temat troszkę głębiej niż tylko wiedza że będzie sprzedawał energię...  :smile: ))    Można sobie także obejrzeć: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKxL4KyncVA

----------


## kaszpir007

Ja się jedynie zastanawiam co się stanie w przypadku zapalanie się fotowoltaiki. Z tego co czytałem minimalna odległość panela od dachu to minimum 10cm i ten wymóg jest w instrukcji paneli a z tego co czytałem na rynku PL nie ma takich "wieszaków" które zapewniają odległość od pokrycia dachu i standardowo jest do 4-5cm max , czyli mocno poniżej minimalnych wymagań producentów.
Zapewne jak dom spłonie to ubezpieczyciel wykorzysta  że panele zostały zamontowane niezgodnie ze wymaganiami producenta i nie wypłaci odszkodowania.

Z tego co czytałem w USA z powodu wielu pożarów domów spowodowanych przez fotowoltaikę są bardzo surowe warunki i wymagania co do montażu fotowoltaiki ..

----------


## CityMatic

> Ja się jedynie zastanawiam co się stanie w przypadku zapalanie się fotowoltaiki. Z tego co czytałem minimalna odległość panela od dachu to minimum 10cm i ten wymóg jest w instrukcji paneli a z tego co czytałem na rynku PL nie ma takich "wieszaków" które zapewniają odległość od pokrycia dachu i standardowo jest do 4-5cm max , czyli mocno poniżej minimalnych wymagań producentów.
> Zapewne jak dom spłonie to ubezpieczyciel wykorzysta  że panele zostały zamontowane niezgodnie ze wymaganiami producenta i nie wypłaci odszkodowania.
> 
> Z tego co czytałem w USA z powodu wielu pożarów domów spowodowanych przez fotowoltaikę są bardzo surowe warunki i wymagania co do montażu fotowoltaiki ..


Trochę źle interpretujesz - bo odległość wymagana to minimum 10 cm od powierzchni panela do powierzchni pokrycia dachu. Wieszak fakt ma mniejszą wysokość ale np wieszak, śruba szyna konstrukcyjna - tworzą odległość niekiedy większa niż wymagane 10cm.
Zgodzę się natomiast z Tobą , że wiele nie spełnia wymagań i ubezpieczyciel może odmówić wypłaty odszkodowania z tego tytułu.

----------


## miecio 301

> Witam. 
> A ja napiszę tak. 95% ludzi zakładających FV nie ma najmniejszego pojęcia co to jest, jak tego używać skutecznie czy choćby ile jest mu tak naprawdę potrzebne. Pewne jest jednak to że "uczciwy instalator" wsadzi mu tyle paneli, ile się zmieści na dachu. I teraz tak, FV najlepiej gdyby miała moc którą użytkownik wykorzysta na bieżąco.W czasie w którym nie wykorzystujemy wyprodukowanej energii falownik wyłącza system i jest to tak normalne jak wyłączanie żelazka po prasowaniu. Tylko co, niedouczony właściciel FV momentalnie zauważy że urządzenie za 25-30000 więcej jest wyłączone niż włączone. Tu z pomocą przychodzi instalator. ustawia najwyższe dopuszczalne napięcie na falowniku czyli 253V. Niewykorzystana energia będzie się zbierać jak gaz w d... próbując się gdzieś wtrynić. I gdzie idzie te 253V? Ano dzięki ustawieniom gamoni takie napięcie wędruje do urządzeń naszego użytkownika FV paląc lub skracając żywotność jego urządzeń. To nie koniec niestety, bo w przypadku lichej sieci energetycznej trafia także do sąsiadów częstując ich tym samym. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego że instalator ustawił napięcie 253V ( a mamy jeszcze debili którzy pakują autotransformator przy falowniku ). A po co to zrobił? A po to żeby użytkownik nie zawracał mu głowy tylko wydzwaniał do Energetyki płacząc że ma zbyt wysokie napięcie. Najzabawniejsze jest to, że sam sobie ją wyprodukował. Większość tych banałów można by wyeliminować poprzez zwiększenie wiedzy o urządzeniu które chcemy sobie sprawić, dopilnowaniu aby napięcie ustawione w falowniku było najlepiej takie jak w sieci zasilającej. Temat rzeka, można by pisać i pisać. Tu kilka słów prostego tekstu który powinien skłonić przyszłych użytkowników FV do zagłębienia się w temat troszkę głębiej niż tylko wiedza że będzie sprzedawał energię... ))    Można sobie także obejrzeć: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKxL4KyncVA


Być może to jest 95% użytkowników a być może 95% firm instalacyjnych. A może to 95% nieprawdziwych artykułów przeważnie sponsorowanych czy to przez tzw. big Energy, czy to ministerstwo czy też różnorakie firmy chcące wprowadzić na rynek jakichś  produkt a wszystko w trosce o już podzielonych użytkowników, którzy mają PV i tych którzy nie mają PV aby ich jeszcze trochę bardziej podzielić bo jak widać z postów to działa i jest to bardzo skuteczny sposób na wytłumaczenie nietrafnych decyzji i rządu i energetyki w zakresie OZE, obwiniając prosumentów. I cała ta dezinformacja jest podawana w zależności " jak komu dzisiaj pasuje" 

Napisałeś sporo zdań z czego większa cześć to po prostu dezinformacja, może celowa a może wynika z Twojej niewiedzy bo nie jesteś w temacie i wcale nie musisz być, tylko po co bzdury pisać jak choćby z tym ustawianym napięciem 253, tego parametru się nie ustawia to norma wyznaczona przez OSD a falownik dąży do takiej wartości napięcia jaka jest w sieci energetycznej po czym po przekroczeniu się wyłącza i w większości falowników na naszym rynku niższego napięcia w falowniku on-grid niż 253 V nie da się ustawić.
Podobna sytuacja z autotransformatorem i nawet gdyby rozważyć  że w teorii to się da to musiałby być podobnej mocy co falownik i w przypadku falownika 10 kW jego sprawność spowodowałaby większe straty niż straty wynikające z kilkukrotnego czy też kilkunastokrotnego wyłączenia falownika z powodu podwyższonego napięcia ponad normę z jaką ma pracować.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Żeby G11 wyszło w PGE taniej od G12 trzeba mieć zużycie w drogiej strefie prawie 80%. To bez PV wymaga ogromnych starań. A przy PV jest niewykonalne.


Z tego powodu od zamieszkania ponad 10 lat temu w nowym domu, gdzie wszystko jest na "prund" korzystam z G12w. Średnia cena 1 kWh z uwzględnieniem wszystkich składników faktury nigdy nie przekroczyła 0,45 PLN, choć po zmianie opcji na górze na prowęglową już się zaczęła zbliżać do tej granicy. Nie stosuję żadnych reżimów dot.ograniczania zużycia w droższej taryfie, ale pompę ciepła zaprogramowałem na "priorytet taniego prądu". Pod koniec ubiegłego roku zainwestowałem w PV i jestem zadowolony z dotychczasowych efektów. Jednak jak się ziszczą słuszne obawy co do zamiarów wyru...nia inwestujących w proekologiczne technologie, którzy myślą ekonomicznie zamiast bałwochwalczo popierać rozdawnictwo to pewnikiem dołączę do niezadowolonych z fotowoltaiki.....

----------


## marcinbbb

> Pod koniec ubiegłego roku zainwestowałem w PV i jestem zadowolony z dotychczasowych efektów.


Fajnie moje w wiszą już 6 lat na dachu i też jestem zadowolony, dawno się spłaciły a kupony odcinam od 6 lat. Jak coś pozmieniają idę w offgrida i zabierać swój licznik i swoje kabelki. Też będę zadowolony, niezadowolony to będę jak będę musiał aktualne panele wywieźć do utylizacji i kupić nowe, choć z nowych też będę zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## creative_21

Zużywam 6500kWh/rok z 0,7 -4500zł
Koszt PV 7,5kWp  30 000 - 5 tys. Mój Prąd - 5400 od podatku = 19600zł
19600/4500zł = 4,5 roku zwrotu

----------


## xfortuna321

Przed instalacją zawsze sobie warto poczytać opinie o wykonawcy w jakimś rankingu, żeby potem nie przyjechała banda nierobów.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Smakor

Czyli jakim czasie się zwróci? Jedno pokolenie czy więcej?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## JTKirk

> Ten stabilizator napięcia AC (autotransformator) przydaje się nie tylko z powodu wyłączania się PV powyżej 253V.
> Jeśli w domu będziesz utrzymywał nominalne napięcie 230V to domowe  urządzenia będą zużywały mniej energii niż w przypadku gdy napięcie  będzie powyżej 250V.
> OSD podnosi napięcie w sieci właśnie po to by więcej energii sprzedać a więc więcej zarobić.
> 
> 10.5kW stabilizator kosztuje ok 5000 zł i ma sprawność 95%.
> Na samym podniesieniu napięcia z 230 do 250V tracisz ponad 10% w podwyższonym rachunku za EE.
> 
> https://astat.pl/produkty/stabilizat...srv-3310-4000/


wielkie dzięki za info. Może się przyda na przyszłość. Orientujesz się, jak wyglądają ceny mocniejszych modeli? Jak się toto podłącza? Chaiłem na priv dopytać, ale masz zablokowaną opcję przyjmowania PM....Temat mnie interesuje, bo może będę to potrzebować do firmy.
Co do tych zwrotów, to mam podobne podejście jak ty  :smile:

----------


## miecio 301

> Ten stabilizator napięcia AC (autotransformator) przydaje się nie tylko z powodu wyłączania się PV powyżej 253V.
> Jeśli w domu będziesz utrzymywał nominalne napięcie 230V to domowe  urządzenia będą zużywały mniej energii niż w przypadku gdy napięcie  będzie powyżej 250V.
> OSD podnosi napięcie w sieci właśnie po to by więcej energii sprzedać a więc więcej zarobić.
> 
> 10.5kW stabilizator kosztuje ok 5000 zł i ma sprawność 95%.
> Na samym podniesieniu napięcia z 230 do 250V tracisz ponad 10% w podwyższonym rachunku za EE.
> 
> https://astat.pl/produkty/stabilizat...srv-3310-4000/


To że moc urządzeń ale też nie wszystkich wzrośnie to wynika bezpośrednio z fizyki ale że energia też i to jeszcze o 10% przy zwiększeniu napięcia z 230 do 250 to już tylko błędna teoria 





> A budowa domu po ilu latach się zwróci?
> A sprawna kanalizacja w domu po ilu latach się zwróci?
> A sprawna instalacja elektryczna w domu po ilu latach się zwróci.
> 
> Ja uważam że instalacja elektryczna jest sprawna kiedy napięcie w niej jest zgodna z normą.


253 o którym wspominasz wcześniej to niezgodne z normą?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Stermaj

Obecnie wiele urządzeń posiada przetwornice, które tolerują o wiele większy zakres napięcia jaki jest dopuszczalny w sieci. Wzrost napięcia nie wiąże się, w przypadku urządzeń posiadających przetwornice, ze wzrostem pobieranego prądu a tym samym mocy i w konsekwencji energii. Wręcz przeciwnie wzrost napięcia powoduje spadek pobieranego prądu. 
Wzrost poboru prądu przy wzroście napięcia dotyczy głównie urządzeń oporowych, posiadających grzałki jak pralki, piekarniki. Ale nawet w tych urządzeniach wzrost napięcia nie powoduje wzrostu pobieranej energii, gdyż po prostu krócej grzeją grzałki, bo szybciej urządzenia osiągną zadaną temperaturę.
W związku z tym błędem jest stwierdzenie, że wzrost napięcia powoduje znaczący zwiększony pobór energii. W związku z tym, zastosowanie stabilizatora i to dużej mocy nie spowoduje zmniejszenia zużycia energii a wręcz przeciwnie, sam stabilizator będzie pobierał przez cały czas energię na swoje podtrzymanie.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Smakor

> A budowa domu po ilu latach się zwróci?
> A sprawna kanalizacja w domu po ilu latach się zwróci?
> A sprawna instalacja elektryczna w domu po ilu latach się zwróci.
> 
> Ja uważam że instalacja elektryczna jest sprawna kiedy napięcie w niej jest zgodna z normą.


To jednak nie to samo. Domu nie budujemy aby zaoszczędzić i aby się zwrócił. 
A fotowoltaikę już tak. Raczej nie dla fanaberii a dla oszczędności. Całe wywody są na tym forum o okresie zwrotu. 
Autotransformator/stabilizator dla całego domu to fajne urządzenie. Mieć książkowe 230V albo nawet ciut mniej to bajer i urządzenie będą wdzięczne - ale w zasadzie tylko te bezpośrednio zasilane, bo zasilanie pośrednio to raczej im to dość obojętne bo bierze to na siebie zasilacz. Czy faktycznie w każdym przypadku oznacza to zwyżkę zużycia prądu aż o 10%? Nie jestem naukowcem, na chłopski rozum nie wydaje się. Ale i tak "co mnie to obchodzi" skoro mam PV, zaprojektowane nie na "styk" ale z zapasem... 
A wydanie 5000 zł tylko po to aby kilkadziesiąt razy w roku obniżyć napięcie z ponad 253 do mniejszej wartości to chyba się nie zwróci nigdy. Zresztą jest filmik o tym na YT znanego tu pewnie pana, który chyba wszystkie możliwe wątki omówił na filmikach o PV... BTW U mnie latem dochodzi do 260, podobnie jak u sąsiada, który tez ma PV. Inny sąsiad ma takie ustawienie iż przy 253 mu wyłącza, zgłosił to do Taurona, ale ten ma to w... głębokim poważaniu. Założyli mu miernik jak się słońce skończyło  :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Smakor

> Taki stabilizator głównie powinni zastosować ci którzy nie mają PV a wokoło jest pełno instalacji PV.
> Ich domowe urządzenia im za to podziękują bezawaryjną pracą przez wiele lat.


Niestety coraz rzadziej można użyć tego zwrotu w stosunku do obecnie kupowanych sprzętów. Niby unia nakazała 10 lat... ale tylko możliwości serwisowania a nie działania bezawaryjnego. Wszystko się psuje na potęgę i zwykle nie opłaca się naprawiać.  Ostatnio Miele się reklamuje, że tworzą na 20 lat ale ile w tym marketingu a ile prawdy?

----------


## d7d

Miele daje 20 lat gwarancji?  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

@Stos, jak masz takie różnice pomiędzy fazami to wydaje mi się, że problem jest z przewodem N. A jakie masz wtedy napięcia międzyfazowe. Zmierz napięcia fazowe w stosunku do ziemi. Wystarczy wbić w ziemię kawałek pręta i pomierzyć czy występuje napięcie pomiędzy tym prętem a przewodem N. Jak jest napięcie to świadczy o braku ciągłości przewodu N od transformatora.

----------


## Stermaj

@Stos, wynika z tego, że energetyka ma problem z przewodem N. Jak daleko masz do stacji trafo? Zmierz tak jak pisałem napięcie pomiędzy N i wbitym prętem w ziemię. Myślę, że jak będzie większe jak 5V to trzeba szukać problemu na linii energetyki. No ale wiem z doświadczenia, że to nie jest takie proste. U brata już dwa razy wypaliło uszczelkę w gazomierzu przez to, że energetyka ma przerwy na N i nic z tym nie robią. Musiałem połączyć rury przed i za gazomierzem przewodem chyba 10mm2 i jest spokój. Nawet przy wyłączonych bezpiecznikach przedlicznikowych płynął prąd pomiędzy N i uziemieniem, w porywach nawet kilkanaście amperów.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## sito

> A budowa domu po ilu latach się zwróci?
> A sprawna kanalizacja w domu po ilu latach się zwróci?
> A sprawna instalacja elektryczna w domu po ilu latach się zwróci.
> 
> Ja uważam że instalacja elektryczna jest sprawna kiedy napięcie w niej jest zgodna z normą.


Dom  ? Jak zamkną wieko nade mną to wszystko przejmie dzieciak , z dużym zyskiem.... 

Kanalizacja  ? Za bajtla jeździłem na wakacje na wieś do dziadków, nie było kibelka, robiło się za stodołą. Ja ją mam w bloku od urodzenia, nie traktuje tego jako luksusu, ma być i tyle. Ale znam też takich co mają kibel na pół piętrze w kamienicy, jak im się w nocy zechce to robią do wiaderka i kisi sie to do rana w domu.... Uważasz ze ktoś robi kanalizację dla zwrotu  ? 

Ja mieszkam w bloku od urodzenia, nie mam PV i jakoś żyje. Da się bez tego żyć. W przyszłym roku zamieszkamy w domu. Da się żyć w domu bez PV  ? Mysle że tak. A da się żyć bez kanalizacji  ? Pewnie tak, na próbę postaw sobie koło łóżka w nocy wiaderko z dwójką w środku....

Porównam to do motoryzacji z której żyje. Mam auto na benzynę, mogę jeździć na niej . Ale mogę też w ramach oszczędności zainstalować gaz. Jak myślisz jakie będzie pierwsze pytanie? Oczywiście że kiedy się zwróci. Z panelami jest tak samo. Można "jeździć" bez nich a można zainstalować i czekać na zwrot. Gdyby zwrotu nie było to po co je instalować  ? Dla idei  ?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## miecio 301

> Liczyłeś to czy tylko Ci się wydaje?
> Jeśli przyjmiemy tylko oporowe obciążenie to przy wzroście napięcia o  10% moc pobierana przez urządzenie (kable w podłogówce, bojler  elektryczny,  piekarnik czy grzejnik olejowy) wzrośnie o 21%.
> 
> 
> Napięcie poniżej 253V jest zgodne ale 254V czy 260V, które są u  mnie nagminne, już nie są.
> Co do opłacalności posiadania takiego stabilizatora, to warto się  zapytać ile kosztuje spalony silnik w pompie głębinowej albo kompresor w  PC, klimie czy lodówce, kiedy na jednej fazie masz 180V a na drugiej  masz 260V.
> Żarówki LED wysiadają właśnie przy napięciach przekraczających normę a Chińskie już przy 250V.
> Stabilizator się instaluje w takich przypadkach.


Nawet jeśli przyjmiemy  oporowe obciążenie (kable w podłogówce, bojler elektryczny, piekarnik czy grzejnik olejowy)  i mimo iż  przy wzroście napięcia o 10% moc pobierana przez te urządzenia wzrośnie o 21% to energia potrzebna do osiągnięcia zamierzonego celu się nie zwiększy, będzie niezależna od wielkości napięcia zasilającego bo czas operacji ulegnie skróceniu.

Co do  kosztów związanych ze spalonym silnikiem w pompie głębinowej czy też kompresora w PC, klimie czy lodówce to racja że podwyższone napięcie może mieć na to wpływ, ale to nie jest związane z podwyższonym rachunkiem za EE.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## miecio 301

> Zapominasz że podwyższony prąd w wyniku podwyższonego napięcia powoduje grzanie nie tylko w odbiorniku oporowym ale też na przewodach i połączeniach zasilających ten odbiornik.
> Zapominasz również że prostsze systemy kontrolne opierają się na czasie pracy urządzenia.
> Silniki synchroniczne pracujące na podwyższonym napięciu nie kręcą się szybciej ale grzeją się bardziej. To ciepło nie jest zamieniane na pracę a jest stratą.


Widzę że niemożliwym staje się udowodnienie że ziemia nie jest częściowo płaska.

To co teraz poddajesz obecnie w wątpliwość  było już wcześniej wytłumaczone ale powtórzę : podwyższony prąd w przewodach to i podwyższone straty ale czas krótszy, więc straty i pobór energii bez zmian.   Systemy opierające się na czasie pracy urządzenia np. grzewcze bez termostatów  pobiorą więcej energii ale też więcej wygenerują np. w postaci ciepła.  Można też iść w drugą stronę dobierając czas działania do podwyższonego napięcia i cieszyć się że w przypadku jego nominalnej wartości pobór i rachunki za EE mamy mniejsze. Co do silników synchronicznych to nie znam przypadków używania takich w gospodarstwach domowych więc przyjmuję że to co napisałeś o grzaniu jest faktem, znam natomiast szeroko stosowane silniki asynchroniczne i tam  zjawisko grzania się uzwojeń z powodu podwyższonego napięcia nie występuje, wręcz odwrotnie,  pobierany prąd przy znamionowym obciążeniu nieco się zmniejszy, w nieznacznym stopniu zwiększy się moment rozruchowy i maksymalny, co można uznać jako korzyść

----------


## stos

.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Stermaj

@Stos czy masz gdzieś w pobliżu linię średniego napięcia 15kV?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## asolt

> ...
> Silniki synchroniczne pracujące na podwyższonym napięciu nie kręcą się szybciej ale grzeją się bardziej. To ciepło nie jest zamieniane na pracę a jest stratą.


Tak z ciekwosci ile mamy w przeciętnym domu urządzen z silnikami synchronicznymi i jakiej mocy oraz przyblizonym czasem pracy?. Jakich zwiekszonych strat mozemy sie spodziewac w zwiazku z wyzszym napieciem.

----------


## marcinbbb

w CD romach w komputerach jest jeden... ale to na napięcia 3,3 i 5 V.

----------


## asolt

> w CD romach w komputerach jest jeden... ale to na napięcia 3,3 i 5 V.


Fakt, ale nie pamietam kiedy go ostatnio uzywałem, czyli straty do pominiecia, tylko po co o nich wspominac skoro w praktyce ich nie ma?

----------


## marcinbbb

Różne są anomalie ostatnio na polskim YT widziałem jak ktoś zrobił kolektor słoneczny z rurek od ogrzewania podłogowego pod stalowym dachem i twierdzi że w lato będzie tam 50*C. Będzie tylko co z tego jak powietrze raczej słabo przekaże ciepło płynącej wodzie na odcinku 130m a ile odda do wężownicy w zasobniku CWU  :Smile: 
Trochę jakby zakopać panele fotowoltaiczne i twierdzić że pracują w idealnej temperaturze i tym samym mają najlepszą sprawność.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Różne są anomalie ostatnio na polskim YT widziałem jak ktoś zrobił kolektor słoneczny z rurek od ogrzewania podłogowego pod stalowym dachem i twierdzi że w lato będzie tam 50*C. Będzie tylko co z tego jak powietrze raczej słabo przekaże ciepło płynącej wodzie na odcinku 130m a ile odda do wężownicy w zasobniku CWU 
> Trochę jakby zakopać panele fotowoltaiczne i twierdzić że pracują w idealnej temperaturze i tym samym mają najlepszą sprawność.


Stare. Ma ponad 10 lat.
Poszukaj forumowicza nydar.
On Ci prawdę powie.
Zapomniał wodę spuścić i mu rurki rozsadziły pierwsze przymrozki.

----------


## Stermaj

> Dlaczego pytasz?
> Przecież napisałem że do trafo mam 1400m.


Trafo trafem ale lina 15kV może przechodzić gdzieś w pobliżu i "lecieć" do innej miejscowości. Niedaleko mnie jest przypadek, gdzie wybudowano stację trafo dla jednego gospodarstwa bo budowa linii NN byłaby droższa, a linia SN przebiegało, można powiedzieć, obok.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Stare. Ma ponad 10 lat.
> Poszukaj forumowicza nydar.
> On Ci prawdę powie.
> Zapomniał wodę spuścić i mu rurki rozsadziły pierwsze przymrozki.


Widziałem to na nowym filmie sprzed kilku dni jakaś budowa domu 45m2 za 45k zł. chłop dach robił z "blach" wjazdowych do garażu które służą jako membrana do nich bił łaty i kontrłaty. Samorób jakieś pojęcie o robocie ma ale widać że mocno po kosztach leci izolację dachu robił Polynorem - wygląd tragiczny ale 2 warstwy pewnie z 5 cm. No ale 45k zł. to nie jest jakiś budżet i tu nie ma co więcej dawać większość z nas więcej wsadziła w wybudowanie łazienki z wyposażeniem i robotą. Też wspominał że w zimę może "ebnąć" i może glikolem zaleje. Mam zwykły solar na dachu 7m2 zalany glikolem daje radę od kwietnia do końca września.

EDIT: znalazłem dziś robi dach z blachy i inne rzeczy widać kolektor. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCF9kOcuveY

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Stermaj

> Jedna linia 15kV dochodzi do tego transformatora z którego jestem zasilany ja i cała wieś, i się kończy.
> Druga linia dochodzi do innego transformatora we wsi obok, jakieś 1800m ode mnie.
> Kiedyś kierownik sieci pytał mnie że zgodzę się żeby na moim terenie postawić transformator.
> Pieniądze na linię 15kV mieli ale na poprawienie mojej linii NN ne było.


Dobrze chciał. Linie NN nie powinny być długie, pewnie max 500m i to bym powiedział, że jak dużo odbiorców to duża odległość. Tej linii przy takiej długości właściwie nie da się "poprawić" bo nawet linki 100 a nie wiem czy takie są, nie pomogą.  A jak z tą zgodą, wyraziłeś?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## marxxx

> Myślę że teraz instalacja nie ma najmniejszego sensu Ci którzy mieli założyć założyli reszta nie doczeka zwrotu.


Jesteś w sporym błędzie.  To co wydarzyło się w zeszłym miesiącu na giełdzie energii wywróciło obliczenia do góry nogami, a w lipcu jest jeszcze drożej, kWh kosztuje już 1,7 zł .
Gdyby ceny pądu na giełdzie utrzymały poziom z maja, to instalacja na nowych zasadach spłaci się w 3,55 roku. To dotychczasowy  rekord. Instalacje w starym systemie spłacają się średnio 6 lat. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAOO...wjxlB5&index=1


Średnia miesięczna cena energii elektrycznej w czerwcu ( źródło raport miesięczny TGE), zaliczyła nieprawdopodobny wzrost w stosunku do maja o  33,59 proc. z poziomu 662,24 zł/MWh do 884,68 zł/MWh.

Tak znaczący wzrost cen spowodował że wskaźnik PVPI obliczony na podstawie cen majowych wyniósł 3,55 roku

----------


## Sudo

Witam na Forum. Do tej pory byłem biernym czytelnikiem. Jako, że posiadam fotowoltaikę od początku tego roku chciałbym przyłączyć się do dyskusji.
Nie do końca podzielam wyliczenia kolegi marxxx. Nie chcę negować opłacalności założenia instalacji na nowych zasadach, nie mniej optymizm cenowy przedstawiony w powyższym poście jest moim zdaniem trochę naciągnięty. Na podstawie ceny energii w jednym miesiącu nie podjąłbym się ekstrapolowania na najbliższe kilka lat. Nie wiemy jakie będą ceny w przyszłości, podwyżki dla odbiorców przecież wydłużą czas zwrotu. Należy też pamiętać, że od 2024 rozliczanie energii będzie godzinowe. Wystarczy wejść na stronę TGE, by zobaczyć jakie są ceny energii w godzinach największej produkcji instalacji fotowoltaicznych (11-15). Kształtują się one od 35gr do 55 gr za kWh. W godzinach wieczornych sięgają nieraz 2 zł. Wnioski można wyciągnąć samemu, jaki będzie miało to wpływ na opłacalność FV.

----------


## firmer

> Jesteś w sporym błędzie.  To co wydarzyło się w zeszłym miesiącu na giełdzie energii wywróciło obliczenia do góry nogami, a w lipcu jest jeszcze drożej, kWh kosztuje już 1,7 zł .
> Gdyby ceny pądu na giełdzie utrzymały poziom z maja, to instalacja na nowych zasadach spłaci się w 3,55 roku. To dotychczasowy  rekord. Instalacje w starym systemie spłacają się średnio 6 lat. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAOO...wjxlB5&index=1
> 
> 
> Średnia miesięczna cena energii elektrycznej w czerwcu ( źródło raport miesięczny TGE), zaliczyła nieprawdopodobny wzrost w stosunku do maja o  33,59 proc. z poziomu 662,24 zł/MWh do 884,68 zł/MWh.
> 
> Tak znaczący wzrost cen spowodował że wskaźnik PVPI obliczony na podstawie cen majowych wyniósł 3,55 roku


Jedna z klasycznych sytuacji, gdzie jest tym lepiej, im jest gorzej. Przy cenie 1.7zł/kWh jest tak "źle", że moja instalacja PV zwraca się w mniej niż 2 lata, i chociaż upewnia mnie to w przekonaniu, że była to świetna inwestycja, to generalnie rzecz biorąc, wcale się z tej sytuacji nie cieszę...

----------


## marcinbbb

1,7zł/kWh to dużo... gdybym mógł chętnie sprzedał bym Ci ją za 1 zł ale nie mogę, bo ZE mi blokuje taką możliwość. Więc czy ja jestem winny cenie energii w cenie 1,7zł/kWh czy może ktoś wyżej?

----------


## JTKirk

W kwietniu za energię dla firmy na 2023 proponowano 1,4zł za energię, pod koniec czerwca już prawie 1,6zł....To nie jest żadna abstrakcja, tylko firmy zmuszone są podpisywać takie umowy.
Dla porównania - rok temu na 2022 w kwietniu cena była około 0,4zł.
Będzie pogrom w firmach. Już jest źle, ale od stycznia '23 to będzie dramat.

----------


## damiaszek

> Na podstawie ceny energii w jednym miesiącu nie podjąłbym się ekstrapolowania na najbliższe kilka lat. Nie wiemy jakie będą ceny w przyszłości, podwyżki dla odbiorców przecież wydłużą czas zwrotu. Należy też pamiętać, że od 2024 rozliczanie energii będzie godzinowe.


I tak i nie  :wink:  , to zależy jakie będą podwyżki - przy bardzo dużych podwyżkach instalacja się szybko zwróci .Pamiętaj że jest jeszcze energia zużywana na bieżąco i ją też trzeba uwzględnić w kalkulacji, a jak kWh w taryfie G podskoczy proporcjonalnie co zmian cen np. węgla (~300%) to choć by się energie oddawało za darmo to instalacja PV się opłaci.

----------


## tabi88

Jak ktoś zdąrzył na "starych" zasadach to najsensowniej było robić instalacje bilansującą się tj. produkcja na tyle duża żeby pokryła całe zużycie biorąc pod uwagę utratę tych 20%.
Ja niestety przez zbyt mały dach  :wink:  nie dałem rady upchnąc więcej i obecnie za pierwsze pół roku 2022 za te 500kWh bede musiał zapłacić. Obecnie to jakieś 400zł, nie  dramat (wszystko na prąd), naweet jak wzrośnie 3x to cena dalej do przełknięcia. 
Ale jak cena będzie rosła jeszcze bardziej to już odlecieliśmy w kosmos. Nic nie tłumaczy takich wzrostów cen poza spekulacją. Podobnie jak przy handlu CO2. 
Dla firm ale i samorządów i jednostek samorządowych to koszmar. Umowy aneksowane są co chwile.. mniejsze firmy handlujące energią leżą i kwiczą (a to one obsługiwały te samorządy...)

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie wiem jak u Was ale u mnie chleb 1kg kosztuje już 8,20 zł. jak prąd podrożeje 3x to wszystko podskoczy. Ludzie na cukier się rzucili bo niby zabraknie, teraz spekulują to samo o mące wcześniej była srajtaśma. A za czasów covida mówili że kondonów braknie bo fabryki u kitajców stoją.
Ale wracając do PV po instalacji zużycie tylko wzrasta 1 instalacja 3,3kW miała wystarczyć, starczyła na niecały rok później dołożyłem jeszcze 1,5kW i też starczyło na krótko. Teraz w sumie jak w stopce a zużycie na bank przekroczy produkcję bo wpadła ciepła pompa i skonsumuje wszelkie nadwyżki.

----------


## tabi88

Ja zainstalowałem tyle ile mogłem, jakby się zmieściło to wziąłbym trochę więcej. Zużycia większego nie mam po instalacji PV, zmienił się tylko profil zużycia (aby zwiększyć autokonsumpcję ale nie są to dużę zmiany, po prostu zmieniłem godziny pracy PC na CWU). 
Co do wpływu cen prądu na inne produkty - zgadza się, jednak Tu nie o tym  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Też dziś upiekłem 2 chlebki wyszło poniżej 8 zł. wraz z prądem  :wink: 

Każdy instaluje tyle ile może na dachu później szuka podwórka i instalacji na gruncie. U mnie PC stoi bo kolektory pompują dziś do 60*C, nawet jak w zimę słońce zaświeci to ładuję ten sam bufor.

----------


## Alessandro

Ha... mamy wodór
https://biznesalert.pl/studenci-stan...nergetyka-oze/

----------


## stos

> Ha... mamy wodór
> https://biznesalert.pl/studenci-stan...nergetyka-oze/


Czy ktoś rozumie to zdanie z tego artykułu?
_
"Składnikami potrzebnymi do procesu elektrolizy są woda destylowana i  energia elektryczna. – Woda, która składa się z dwóch cząsteczek wodoru i  jednej cząsteczki tlenu, jest rozdzielana na elektrodzie dodatniej."_

Elektroliza w wodzie destylowanej??
Woda jest rozdzielana na elektrodzie dodatniej??

----------


## Alessandro

Nie do mnie z takimi pytaniami, nie znam się, wierzę w cudo studentom, a nóż ...

----------


## stos

> Nie do mnie z takimi pytaniami, nie znam się, wierzę w cudo studentom, a nóż ...


Ja też wierzę studentom.
Nie wierzę że autor tego artykułu ma zielone pojęcie w tym temacie.

----------


## 1964as

A gdzie śpece  :big tongue:  od wyliczeń, że to się nie zwróci nie ma sensu itd,itp? Zapraszam do dyskusji.

----------


## marcinbbb

Studentom zwraca się tylko jedzenie cały rok zupek chińskich aby za resztę kasy kupić dużo alkoholu. Podejrzewam że tu woda destylowana była produktem odpadowym po destylacji alkoholu. Po to im te 4 panele fotowoltaiczne, aby nie robić tego na gazie. A co po pijaku ustalili opisuje ww. artykuł.

----------


## ashWroc

Chciałem przestrzec przed firmą GRUPA PST ROMAN JURKIEWICZ z Wrocławia podczas montażu instalacji w moim domu przez odłączanie N spowodowali spalenie urządzeń które były podłączone do sieci, wyłącznik bezpieczeństwa chcieli zamontować wewnątrz domu , nie mają w zwyczaju sprzątać po sobie. 
Widać, że firma zatrudnia ludzi z łapanki mających problemy w komunikacji w j. polski, 
Nie chcą pokryć szkód starają się zwalić winę na klienta wmawiając nieprawdziwe historie, że klient sam ingerował w instalację.
Z moich informacji wynika , że takich przypadków było więcej. Moja sprawa skończy się najprawdopodobniej w sądzie, ale może ktoś po przeczytaniu uchroni się przed tymi partaczami.

----------


## marcinbbb

Co nas obchodzi twój spam? Zgłoszenie i OUT

----------


## kulibob

> Według mnie, mimo negatywnych opinii niektórych, i tak warto się zdecydować. Jest wiele powodów, dzięki którym farma fotowoltaiczna to dobra inwestycja, o czym możecie poczytać np. tutaj.


W KRS od 2019
Kapitał zakłądowy 6000
Słabo

----------


## Jancia

> Co nas obchodzi twój spam? Zgłoszenie i OUT


Fakt. Chyba że spadająca cegłówka rozbije panel.

----------

